# Can a Snugli be used for a newborn?



## Dreaming (Feb 8, 2004)

I'm concerned about spine compression and neck support.

I saw the Snugli at the store the other day and I'm really tempted due to the price and the apparent ease of use.

I have a Kissasling and an Utimate Baby Wrap, but can't seem to find a comfortable carrying solution. She hangs too low (and doesn't look comfortable) in the K-sling and the UBW is too stretchy and I cannot get it to fit tight enough for my liking (plus the only way she "really" fits is in the nursing position- which is fine, but again she hangs too low...).

I cannot leave the house to go anywhere unless I have a sling to wear her in (don't have one of those carseat carrier thingys).

I'm desparate.


----------



## chellemarie (Jan 17, 2003)

I had a Snugli carrier when my first child was a baby. The ring sling was much easier to figure out. The Snugli had an overwhelming number of snaps, buckles, straps, thingos for me. If you have a more mathematical brain, you might do okay with the Snugli.

Other ideas:
The Moby Wrap www.mobywrap.com ties like the UBW but isn't nearly as stretchy. You might also consider a ring sling or pouch (www.hotslings.com, www.mayawrap.com) OR a Baby Trekker from www.babytrekker.com. That's like a Snugli as far as function, but was much easier to figure out. And more comfortable! (Used Trekkers go for around $50 if you watch MDC's Trading Post. There is also a medium Maya Wrap listed on the TP right now.)

If you decide to purchase a Snugli, be patient and try it on during baby's nap time. Also, keep the receipt just in case.







Good luck. HTH!


----------



## spero (Apr 22, 2003)

I'll second the suggestion for a ring sling. I had an OTSBH that I used from birth - age two and never had a problem.


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 8, 2004)

nak
hmmm...
the kissasling is a ring sling.
just hs a padded shoulder.
maybe i'm not a sling person?

i'm most concerned about whether or not it's okay for a newborn to be carried tummy to tummy for long periods (say trip through th grocery store).


----------



## Ackray (Feb 11, 2004)

I think whether it is OK or not depends on what research studies you read, what you believe, and what you are comfortable with.

I used a Baby Bjorn with all of my kids from newborn to 6-9 months (depending on which one), and they all seem fine.

I don't know which snugli you are looking at, but I had the forward/backward facing one with my 1st, and it was VERY strappy and I could barely see over the head rest if the baby was at the right height. And the straps made it difficult to just throw on by myself.


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

I like ring slings best. I had a snugli and she hated. I've also read a study that sitting straight up in a snugli/bjorn carrier is bad for newborns. I can't remember if it was the hips or the organs that were affected. You might want to do a little research on that before you buy one.


----------



## EnterGently (Sep 18, 2002)

I think a pouch is perfect for a newborn. Maybe a hotslings. Or if you want to do more tummy to tummy then a KKAFP or KKACP would work great (and be super comfy). A ring sling, or pouch is going to be more versatile and probably more comfortable then a snugli (especially for baby). I also second the moby recommendation or a Hug A Bub (they are stretchy for comfort but not too stretchy). All of these would be better IMO then a snugli cause they would be less fuss, more popable (can just pop baby in and out) and you could wear them without baby if you needed to . . . oh and easy to nurse in. Oh . . . and they could all be used till your little one is a toddler. (heck I can put my 2 and 3 yr olds on my hip in my ring slings or pouches, and on my back in a wrap).
Babywearing is really like an art. It takes practice and you really need to experiment to find what type of sling/carrier works best for you and your little one. It might seem overwhelming but if you finally "get it" and find that perfect "fit" then you can have a wonderful babywearing relationship for years and it is worth it.

Oh, and tummy to tummy for a newborn is a wonderful position. It is the dangling from the crotch with all the weight on the spine for long periods which is questionable (which is only seen in narrow crotched carriers, not slings etc.). But you have to use your own judgment there.


----------



## purplemama (Jun 4, 2004)

Sorry if this is a stupid question, but what does nak mean?

I think the Snugli is much more complicated to use compared to a pouch. I love my KKAFP and am in the process of sewing a cotton pouch for the summer. I returned my Snugli because it was such a hassle to use. I have my 12 week old in the T2T almost 100% of the time. He doesn"t care for the cradle carry much.


----------



## marisa724 (Oct 31, 2003)

We didn't figure out how to use the Snugli until he was around 3 months old and could face out. On the other hand, we used the pouch sling from the minute we got home from the hospital. He used to sit in it and let me file his nails. (Aah, the good old days.)

Here's a picture of my hubby to illustrate how snug and cozy a pouch can be for a newborn. Joey was probably 5 days old in this pic (we were in the hospital for four). This is a New Native.


----------



## mackinsiesmom (Apr 3, 2004)

I had a Snugli and it nearly killed my back and my dd was only about 8-9 pounds at that point. I love my hab and wish I had it earlier to use (I will for the next one). I used it one day and then came home and started looking over the internet for another carrier. I actually ended up with the kissasling. I would try another wrap or a pouch.

Katie


----------



## Rachel3612 (Jan 31, 2004)

I have the UBW and LOVE it with a newborn (or toddler). When you put it on, make sure its tight, that will keep her from hanging too low. Also I never used the nursing position I just did the upright tummy to tummy. I have 2 friends that have little babies and I have used it on me with both babies (seperate times) to show them. They have both ended up taking mine home (I have 2). It really helped them to have me show them how to do it. Did you watch the video? My advice is to put it on at home before you leave, you can wear it in the car with the baby of course safely buckled in her car seat. lol Then when you get out of the car you just pop her in! SO fast and easy. My DS is 22 months old and falls asleep in it when he is sick. It is MUCH more comfortable than the snugli and you can use it much longer. I plan on using mine for at least another 6 months! I also have an Ergo back pack so we use that most of the time for him.

I hope that helps,


----------

